# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Lara's Theme: Dr. Zhivago

## dulcillini

Hi:  I am lazy !  Does anyone have a tab for Lara's Theme, the famous piece from Dr. Zhivago ?  I could get the tune from a fake book then write the tab on TablEdit.  I know the piece was played on a balilaika (sp), but it might just sound nice on a mandolin as well.

----------


## Bret Roberts

Try here

http://www.mandozine.com/music/searc...ableEdit+Files

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Hey Michael,

I don't have any leads on tab, but "Lara's Theme" was actually played on tamburitzas by the Crlenica Brothers (Vaso, Steve, and Paul), of Fontana, California, who owned a local music store and performed for the local Slavic community around L.A.

The Crlenicas tamburaši were the go-to guys for any soundtrack that needed an Eastern European string vibe, and they performed on the scores _Storm at Daybreak, Cat People, Balalaika, Chocolate Soldier, the Razors Edge, Song to Remember,_ some Walt Disney films , _the Patton Story, Blood and Guts, Lawrence of Arabia,_   and, as already mentioned,  _Dr. Zhivago._ 

The sound produced by some members of the tamburitza family is similar to that of a balalaika, but the instrument and technique is very different. Just wanted to tip the hat to the tamburitza. It has even more trouble getting recognized than the mandolin does.

----------


## violmando

Do you play, Paul? I go to Balkan camp and have a brac, but I'm just learning. I am hoping they have an ensemble this year so I can play in a group--Dayton has a Slavic Club that sings and dances, but no instrumental ensemble.  I grew up in Cleveland, but wasn't interested in ethnic music then--what did I know?

----------


## Martin Jonas

Lovely piece on mandolin -- we have a nice quartet arrangement (two mandolins, octave mandola and guitar) that we play every now and then with our ensemble.

Martin

----------


## dulcillini

Thanks so much to everyone.  I really appreciate the information about this beautiful piece.  I also appreciate the link to the tab.  I have printed it out in my TablEdit program and working on it right now.

Great info and many thanks to the gang at MandoCafe.

Mike

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> Do you play, Paul?


I don't, but wish I did. I've sat in on mandolin or guitar at a few Croatian and Serbian sessions, but aside from being an appreciative listener and general enthusiast, I don't really know that much about the specifics for the repertoire or the techniques. It sure is a great sound.

And just to clarify, the soundtrack was indeed intended to evoke the sound of Russian balalaikas, but expediency and familarity favored the Crlenicas.

And check this out. These guys can pick. The video is rough and takes a while to get to the stage, but it's some amazing playing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZQGRFu8EMM

And this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGKxQ...eature=related

----------


## violmando

Paul, I LOVE that tune in the second video--I can't figure out its other name (I know it from balalaika at Balkan camp).  I have GOT to get going on my tamburitzan instruments; the brac I have is playable and so is a folky celo; I also have a berde (I'm a bassist) and a prim that needs work. I LOVE the sound!  After 30 years of classical orchestras, I came to plectrum instruments and fell in love, but I like the ensembles....mandolins, balalaikas, and tamburas. Aren't they gorgeous? THANKS for the clips! Yvonne

----------


## Arto

"...Paul, I LOVE that tune in the second video--I can't figure out its other name..."

The first piece is "Podmoskovniye vechera" (I don´t know if this is correct Russian translitteration or not) or Moscow Nights.

----------


## violmando

Thank you, Arto!  I knew I had played it, but as a mandocellist playing bass domra parts, I don't get much melody so nothing was under my fingers if you know what I mean!  Yvonne

----------


## Pastor Bill Pawlyshyn

Since we are in the Slavic music state of mind . . . . . .has anyone attempted the theme from the 1949 movie staring Orsen Wells -The Third Man?  It has that Hungarian haunting flavor and would sound great on a mando.  Of course, one could get the standard score and just TAB it for your mando! (unless you have access to the TABs already!

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> Since we are in the Slavic music state of mind . . . . . .has anyone attempted the theme from the 1949 movie staring Orsen Wells -The Third Man?


That's a very cool tune, played by the Viennese zither meister Anton Karas. Here's a fabulous clip of him playing it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFz79SBnuk8

Wacky technique, no? Love that vibrato and those slides.

The tale goes that Carol Reed, the superb director of _The Third Man_ (and many other great British films), heard Karas playing in a wine café and wanted him to do the entire soundtrack. Reed recorded Karas in a hotel bedroom. The studio balked, arguing that the music was too dang weird, but Reed prevailed, and the score is one of the best parts of the film--one of my all-time favorites.

On the mandolin and guitar it has kind of the feel of an old Six and Seven-Eighths Stringband track.

----------


## Pastor Bill Pawlyshyn

Paul:
While watching that video, I was half expecting Orsen Wells to walk in and order a cup of cafe and lit up his cigar! Maybe even 'Bogie' to be standing by the bar! "Her's pick'n at you sweetheart!!!" thanks for the research!  

Looking at some of the other musicians in the you-tube profile, came across a very accomplished young musician Sangha Jung playing the 'theme'. . . .if you ever wanted to inspire a young player and maybe those not so young . . this young man is . . . . well you form your own opinion.  Peference is the you tube site Paul notes:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFz79SBnuk8.  thanks 'all

----------

